# Scutariella "leech" parasites on Cherry Shrimp. Treatments?



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

I just found out my rcs had scutariella. They're sorta like white needles that twitch and they're usually located on the head for my shrimp. I don't want the parasites to get inside the shrimp and reproduce. Could no-planaria work for this since I heard no-planaria works on other worms too? If anyone has had experience with treating this scutariella, I would like to know how you eliminated this parasite as I'm worried it will pose a threat.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, no personal experience, and I'm not sure about the No-Planaria idea, but I've read that it can be treated with a salt bath. I'll see if I can find the link.

Here:

Crusty Red Shrimps: Worm Cluster on Cherry's head


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I found this on a random website. Not sure if it works or not...Crusty Red Shrimps: Worm Cluster on Cherry's head


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Any luck treating this?


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

It hasn't done anything drastic to the shrimp so I guess I'll leave it as it is. They've started breeding already so I've got baby shrimps everywhere


----------

